# How to spot a fake Tissot PRS 516



## h4rry

I've just bought Tissot PRS 516 Automatic few days ago. The date changes at 11.50 PM. How about yours? Is is normal? I'll post my watch photo soon....


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Sounds about right............what makes you think it's a fake......going by your title??


----------



## h4rry

This is my Tissot S/N... You can see the bracelet, there is an imperfection. Look like cheap fake Tissot.








And here is the "25 jewels swiss made" mark....








Tissot should make S/N registration on their official website like Microsoft did... So everyone can register their S/N. If any double registration, so one of them must be fake Tissot.

And how to recognize the machine is the generic ETA movement or original Tissot movement?


----------



## Torrid

The only Tissot I've owned with a display back was a Seastar 1000. I'm pretty sure the only thing they modify is that the rotor may say Tissot 1853 like my Seastar did.


----------



## h4rry

Torrid said:


> The only Tissot I've owned with a display back was a Seastar 1000. I'm pretty sure the only thing they modify is that the rotor may say Tissot 1853 like my Seastar did.


Sorry, I don't know which part that you called "rotor"...


----------



## Torrid

h4rry said:


> Sorry, I don't know which part that you called "rotor"...


Sorry, I was referring to the piece on the movement in the watch that turns to wind the mainspring. It's the part that you referenced that says 25 Jewels Swiss Made. I can't seems to find any other shots of the caseback on the autos that aren't chronographs to see what marks they have. The chronograph model does say Tissot on the rotor, but I don't know about the model you have.


----------



## JCCR

h4rry said:


> This is my Tissot S/N... You can see the bracelet, there is an imperfection. Look like cheap fake Tissot.
> View attachment 526312
> 
> 
> And here is the "25 jewels swiss made" mark....
> View attachment 526319
> 
> 
> Tissot should make S/N registration on their official website like Microsoft did... So everyone can register their S/N. If any double registration, so one of them must be fake Tissot.
> 
> And how to recognize the machine is the generic ETA movement or original Tissot movement?


Hi!

I don't have any PRS 516 automatic... only with Quartz movement, but according your pictures and looking at Tissot catalog, there are few points that concerns me:

=> the inscription "Tissot" seems to me that is very poor...
=> your watch have "WATER-RESISTENT"... according Tissot catalog, it should be "WATERRISTANT" (but I'm looking to the catalog, not a real picture)
=> you have "100m/330ft"... once more, according Tissot Catalog, it should be "100M/300FT"...
=> The serial number... it seems to be with a different mark, and besides it should be at the same position that the reference (T044430 A)... I mean, is in "inverted position" (in the catalog is the contrary).

Well, I'm talking only as reference the Catalog... it would be useful to have some pictures of the back of a real PRS 516 Automatic. Can you send some photos of the front?


----------



## BlueBlackberry

How's the band quality?

I was thinking of getting a replica band and fitting it onto my PRS516, is the band quality the same as the original?


----------



## Torrid

BlueBlackberry said:


> How's the band quality?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a replica band and fitting it onto my PRS516, is the band quality the same as the original?


Excuse me, but why would you buy a replica piece to put on your Tissot? Wouldn't you rather have the real thing and purchase the authentic piece in support of the company instead of buying the knockoff piece from an illegal manufacturer?

I feel it is a simple question.


----------



## teg33

h4rry said:


> This is my Tissot S/N... You can see the bracelet, there is an imperfection. Look like cheap fake Tissot.
> View attachment 526312
> 
> 
> And here is the "25 jewels swiss made" mark....
> View attachment 526319
> 
> 
> Tissot should make S/N registration on their official website like Microsoft did... So everyone can register their S/N. If any double registration, so one of them must be fake Tissot.
> 
> And how to recognize the machine is the generic ETA movement or original Tissot movement?


That's FAKE Tissot.


----------



## JCCR

teg33 said:


> That's FAKE Tissot.


Hi!

Well, I would like to see some pictures of the front, but unfortunatelly it seems that you're right...


----------



## h4rry

JCCR said:


> Hi! Well, I would like to see some pictures of the front, but unfortunatelly it seems that you're right...


This is mu front look of my Tissot....


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, the main difference that I see is the numbers in the bezel... it seems poor finished (specially when you look at the catalog). Well, maybe a coincidence, but it seems really poor finished. Tell me, the watch have warranty card?


----------



## h4rry

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, the main difference that I see is the numbers in the bezel... it seems poor finished (specially when you look at the catalog). Well, maybe a coincidence, but it seems really poor finished. Tell me, the watch have warranty card?


I think we cannot compare the real watch with the catalog, because every catalogs have very good picture and details. There is a warranty card, but I don't know the validity of the warranty card, considering the warranty card is very easy to be imitated.

BTW, thanks for your reply...


----------



## bancika

Font they used for the SN is different than on mine. For some reason Chinese just love Times New Roman font, they put it everywhere by default


----------



## Auroch

Torrid said:


> Excuse me, but why would you buy a replica piece to put on your Tissot? Wouldn't you rather have the real thing and purchase the authentic piece in support of the company instead of buying the knockoff piece from an illegal manufacturer?
> 
> I feel it is a simple question.


Here's a better question : Why would you get an original band if the replica was equal or better value?


----------



## giddyup05

I was at my AD yesterday and was looking at this same watch (but in blue), and the m and ft in "100m/330ft" were lowercase, but in the catalog they're uppercase. Would Tissot change this mid-year without changing the catalog, or is something wrong with this watch? 

Also, I thought the seconds hand went under the hour markers, not over them, like is apparent on the OP's picture (and in the one I saw). Did they change that too? That was one of the coolest looks.


----------



## big_raji

bancika said:


> Font they used for the SN is different than on mine. For some reason Chinese just love Times New Roman font, they put it everywhere by default


I have the PRS 516 chrono, and my serial number is also a different font than in the picture you posted. It's also upside down in comparison to yours.


----------



## EamonnTheGreat

h4rry said:


> This is mu front look of my Tissot....
> View attachment 543910


Hi,

Please find bellow some points regarding your Tissot PRS 516. The bezel minutes should be always centred to minutes markers inside the dial, which in your picture you've posted isn't the case. The quarter for example is going up, 30 mins it's a little right hand placed and 60 mins marker a little bit left hand side placed. The 3 hands should be assembled as per bellow order from up to down (dial), seconds hand, minutes hand and hours hand, the minutes hands should be moving on the upper side of the minutes markers inside the dial. Seconds hand T should be a flat and plane part no extra relief should be present on it. Also a simple but very efficient test to verify if it's a real one, you should observe how date and day are changing, as this is based on the same Visodate technology, so it should changed in one single movement right after midnight and you should hear a specific "tick" sound. 
Hope this helps...!

Cheers.


----------

